# Pygmy Chameleons Live Planted viv Lots ofpics



## onemanandhisfrog (Jul 20, 2009)

well now i finished my naturalistic leo viv i see some pygmy chameleons and thought they looked awesome so thought id readup bout them and get some. i researched habitats and lots of caresheets as ive never kept pygmy chameleons before or attempted a live planted viv, but im happy with the results what do you guys think, im gonna keep it empty for 2-3 weeks before i get the pygmys in there to moniter temps and humidity and practice misting so i can test it out.

full shot









a Mayan guardian for my pygmys haha


























leaf and moss littered forest floor 









side view









other side









front close up









let me know what you think : victory:


----------



## TerrorTortoise (Apr 18, 2009)

very nice well done :2thumb:


----------



## cabrera (Jun 28, 2009)

looks fantastic.......glad you liked the equiptment


----------



## potter556 (Jul 11, 2008)

Looks good mate, the pygmy's should definately like their new home.
What live plants did you use?


----------



## onemanandhisfrog (Jul 20, 2009)

thanks for comments, i used guzamania red, phalaenopsis 2 spike mix, areca, 2 foliage plants and bamboo. spagnhum moss, orchid bark and microwaved leaves i got from the garden for the floor.


----------



## ObsessedWithSerpents (Sep 2, 2009)

very nice:2thumb:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

looks stunning!


----------



## onemanandhisfrog (Jul 20, 2009)

thanks:2thumb:


----------



## pmc83 (Jul 20, 2008)

That looks amazing!! what stones have you used underneath the soil?


----------



## onemanandhisfrog (Jul 20, 2009)

hydroleca then a weed barrier for drainage, ordered some dwarf tropical woodlice and some sprigtails from dartfrog.co.uk to use as custodians


----------



## Hana (Jun 18, 2008)

that looks amazing, you'll never find your pygmy's in there haha.

I may be taking so of your ideas as inspriations lol


----------



## onemanandhisfrog (Jul 20, 2009)

hehe yeah go for it, ill take some photos in clearer daylight when i took those it was early evening so the light casted alot of shadows, but you can see all areas of the tank from different angles. appreciate the comments,: victory:


----------



## chris83 (Mar 28, 2009)

Just browsing and saw this thread looks good mate. Do the springtails stay in there all the time? What are they in there for? sorry if its a dumb question i was going to do it in mine but wasnt sure what their purpose is lol.


----------



## deadmeat30 (Mar 29, 2008)

The springtails and tropical woodlice become cusodians in the viv, they live in the substrate and breed there, and help to break down the poo and dead insects that are in the viv. basically creates a little eco system. and on a plus side act as snacks for the repile living there. I have them with dart frogs.


----------



## bomb (Nov 13, 2007)

Look's good in there your going to want to cover the mesh though, humidity escapes pretty easily in Exo's with the mesh uncovered. Good job though it's nice to see planted vivs.


----------



## kingcobra (Jul 27, 2005)

a really great looking set-up,my neighbour is the chameleon crazy one on our street,other neighbour and myself are more into snakes and spiders.
but the neighbour keeps asking about chams,he has got himself a nicely furnished exo-terra 24x18x18 and is possibly going to try using gu10 halo lights for heating,you can get clear or coloured types. what i wanted to ask was whether your set-up uses any kind of automaic watering system,as he is looking to install something of this type.:mf_dribble:


----------



## chris83 (Mar 28, 2009)

deadmeat30 said:


> The springtails and tropical woodlice become cusodians in the viv, they live in the substrate and breed there, and help to break down the poo and dead insects that are in the viv. basically creates a little eco system. and on a plus side act as snacks for the repile living there. I have them with dart frogs.


So do you need to change the soil if you have the springtails in there? i changed mine and it was a pig of a job lol ill get some if it means i dont have to change the soil


----------



## onemanandhisfrog (Jul 20, 2009)

kingcobra said:


> a really great looking set-up,my neighbour is the chameleon crazy one on our street,other neighbour and myself are more into snakes and spiders.
> but the neighbour keeps asking about chams,he has got himself a nicely furnished exo-terra 24x18x18 and is possibly going to try using gu10 halo lights for heating,you can get clear or coloured types. what i wanted to ask was whether your set-up uses any kind of automaic watering system,as he is looking to install something of this type.:mf_dribble:


i just mist with warmish water 2-3 times a day, i still havent got the chams yet as ive put the springtails and woodlice in recently, and practicing with how much water to spray for the correct humidity.

and i dont think you need to change the soil, but ill keep adding leaf litter every now and then 1. cos pygmy chams like it on the floor 2. it'll add some good back into the soil when it breaks down :2thumb:


----------



## lgscas0708 (Oct 12, 2009)

thats looking great loving the eco system too, would this system work for my baby yemen? as hes in a 3 x 18 x 18 viv atm but its my torts old one(was cleeaned) andit doesnt look right for him too boring and plasticy obviously being pigmy chams im assuming their smaller but if i got a larger tank which i will have to when he out grows this one anyhow, could i do the louse and soil/leaf floor and live plants,

also why cant you use normal louse?


----------



## onemanandhisfrog (Jul 20, 2009)

yeah id assume you could do it, that tank is 45x45x60 and i think you can use european wood louse thanks for comments also:2thumb:


----------



## cd78 (Jun 24, 2009)

Looks great! love seeing natural "living" habitats!


----------

